# just the two of us - my malaysian wedding journal :)



## foquita

we are going on holiday to malaysia at the end of august and decided last week that we are going to get married while we are there :happydance: my OH then said that he was planning to propose while we there anyway and had been putting money away for an engagement ring :) so we're now skipping that all together and just getting married! :haha: 

it would take us years to save for a 'proper' wedding and the this is more 'us'. we were in two minds about telling people but we decided to (i couldn't have held it in for 5 months :lol:) and it has been an amazing experience, everyone is so happy for us and we haven't had a single negative comment about the fact that we are doing it abroad just the two of us. 

we will be getting legally married in the registry office in kuah, langkawi and then having a ceremony in the evening here:

https://www.bontonresort.com.my/mainhome1.jpg

and staying in this villa: 

https://images1.audleytravel.com/478/341/80/161108136038238000183034163250202229102139145164.jpg
https://www.bontonresort.com/laguna1.jpg
https://www.tnetnoc.com/hotelimages/101/646101/2631759-Bon-Ton-Resort-Guest-Room-1.jpg
https://www.profimedia.si/photo/a-wooden-bathtub-in-an-outdoor-bathroom/profimedia-0095473041.jpg

we are going to malaysia for three weeks and just taking rucksacks as we are planning on going all over the country, we have a kind of rough plan of where we want to be and when but we have only booked a hostel in kuala lumpur for our arrival, and two nights at this place (the night before and the night of the wedding), after we leave bon ton resort we will be going back to cheap hostels and street food :haha: 

wedding date is 5th September 2013 :D we went to the lawyer today and got our paperwork stamped and signed so i will be sending it to the wedding planner in malaysia tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## foquita

when we get home we will be having a party to celebrate with our friends and family, my mum is going to get a marquee or a few small marquees (back garden is quite small so i like the idea of having two or three small marquees to better fit the space, like a kind of L shape maybe? we will discuss this at a later date) and we are going to decorate with fairy lights, lanterns, tealights, etc :D we'll have a buffet and music. 

i wrote a guest list that totaled up to 113 people so i have to mega streamline it, so i've decided that we can't have our shared work friends (we used to work together), my new work friends, people i go to uni with or my dad's family (that sounds mean but i only half heartedly added them to my full list, i never see them and would actually prefer they weren't there but i'm not looking forward to breaking the news :lol:) i have managed to get the list down to 70 odd which is still too many but i don't expect every single person who is invited to be able to come.


----------



## xemmax

Oh it all sounds beautiful! Congrats, can't wait to hear your plans come together :)


----------



## foquita

thank you! :) 

now that it's the middle of the night i'm having worries and stresses, i don't know how i am going to fit up to 72 people in my mum's back garden :wacko: even if we only invite family it'll be 40. i worry about EVERYTHING during the night though :(


----------



## Mummy May

Sounds beautiful :) congrats! Xx


----------



## xemmax

Don't worry hun, everything will turn out fine. If you are really worried about space you could always research marquee functions, a lot of people with land will rent it out for a marquee, I'm not sure how much it costs though. Everything always seems worse at night!


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations! It all sounds so beautiful x


----------



## lozzy21

If its numbers are going to cause you stress you can hire out halls for the cost of a few marquees. It only cost us £70 to hire a hall for 5 hours for my daughters christening.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It does sound and look beautiful, congratulations. My sister wanted to get married in malta but my family kicked up a stink about it so she got married here instead, glad everyone is happy for you as it was horrible watching people make my sister cry her way out of the wedding she wanted xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Sounds absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## aly888

That sounds amazing. I'm so glad everyone is happy for you :)


----------



## Natasha2605

wow how beautiful!


----------



## foquita

Mummy May said:


> Sounds beautiful :) congrats! Xx




Jo_Bean said:


> Sounds absolutely amazing!!!!




aly888 said:


> That sounds amazing. I'm so glad everyone is happy for you :)




Natasha2605 said:


> wow how beautiful!

thank you all! :kiss: 



xemmax said:


> Don't worry hun, everything will turn out fine. If you are really worried about space you could always research marquee functions, a lot of people with land will rent it out for a marquee, I'm not sure how much it costs though. Everything always seems worse at night!

i'll do that now, it'll give me something else to do to avoid studying :lol:



katherinegrey said:


> Congratulations! It all sounds so beautiful x

thanks! :) nice to bump into you again :D your baby boy is beautiful :cloud9:



lozzy21 said:


> If its numbers are going to cause you stress you can hire out halls for the cost of a few marquees. It only cost us £70 to hire a hall for 5 hours for my daughters christening.

i think i'm going to research halls, not sure which area to start looking in though because everyone is all spread around everywhere! £70 is really reasonable! :) i really like the idea of having the party in a garden or something, maybe i need to scope out everyone's back gardens and rope the family member with the biggest one into having a party for me :lol: 



kmbabycrazy said:


> It does sound and look beautiful, congratulations. My sister wanted to get married in malta but my family kicked up a stink about it so she got married here instead, glad everyone is happy for you as it was horrible watching people make my sister cry her way out of the wedding she wanted xx

that's a shame :( my family are really laid back thankfully! my mum and stepdad got married in secret two years ago on a freezing cold beach in scotland in march :lol: it was just the four of us (those two and my sister and i) and the humanist celebrant and it was SO romantic :cloud9: and my dad got married last year with just my sister and i and both his and his wife's parents. so i think they both understand the reasons for just doing it on your own, and that's why everyone has been so accepting :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Well my parents were fine with it, it was my grandparents and aunties and uncles on my dad's side. The worst part was they were calling her selfish for not doing it with my mum and dad there but the first thing her and her husband did when they came up with the idea was to ask their parents if they were okay with it. She was even planning on having a reception when she came back anyway... xx


----------



## Lauren25

Wow it looks lovely!

Stalking :)


----------



## foquita

kmbabycrazy said:


> Well my parents were fine with it, it was my grandparents and aunties and uncles on my dad's side. The worst part was they were calling her selfish for not doing it with my mum and dad there but the first thing her and her husband did when they came up with the idea was to ask their parents if they were okay with it. She was even planning on having a reception when she came back anyway... xx

that's awful :( did she enjoy her wedding day anyway, even though it wasn't what she had originally planned? :) 



Lauren25 said:


> Wow it looks lovely!
> 
> Stalking :)

thank you :D


----------



## foquita

i met up with my mum and stepdad today and we were talking about the party, my mum mentioned that when we had a party for my stepdad's 50th birthday a few years ago there were 40 people in the house alone never mind the garden so 70 odd will be fine! plus not everyone will come, and not everyone will stay :) the grans will probably just come for a bit in the afternoon for example. now i'm thinking i might get away with inviting a few uni people and our shared work friends :lol: 

this is much better as well because it means if my mum doesn't feel well she can go for a lie down and she doesn't have to get my stepdad to take her home, she'll be much more comfortable :) she has cancer and will be just finished or still having chemo at that point.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah she did enjoy it xx


----------



## foquita

kind of forgot I am getting married what with other excitements :haha: I got confirmation from the wedding planner that he received our documents so it's full steam ahead :happydance: 

I saw a river island maxi dress on asos that I liked but I went and tried it on yesterday and it's horrible, not my thing at all and it's a really heavy material which is no use. it didn't suit me and it was dead formal looking :wacko: I know weddings are supposed to be formal but it's not really what I'm looking for and if i'm getting a formal maxi dress then i might as well just get an actual wedding dress IYKWIM? I just want a lightweight cream/white maxi dress that doesn't look too fancy! I saw this in miss selfridge yesterday and this is the kind of thing I want, but full length...anyone know where I can find such a thing? 

https://m.missselfridge.com/mt/www....d=208036&parent_categoryId=208035&pageSize=40 :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Here are a few.....


White/Cream maxi dresses

https://m.newlook.com/mcs/publish/4923/76718?prodid=275373512&cat=cat10002&name=Womens

https://m.newlook.com/mcs/publish/4923/76718?prodid=284587510&cat=cat10002&name=Womens

https://m.newlook.com/mcs/publish/4923/76718?prodid=284587513&cat=cat10002&name=Womens

https://m.dorothyperkins.com/mt/www...finements=Colour{1}~[cream]&noOfRefinements=1

https://m.topshop.com/mt/www.topsho...nts=Colour{1}~[cream|white]&noOfRefinements=2

https://www.riverisland.com/women/dresses/maxi-dresses/Cream-lattice-top-maxi-dress-633546

https://www.next.co.uk/g3868s2#133440g38

https://www.next.co.uk/g384166s1#789073g38

https://www.next.co.uk/g383164s4#132877g38

https://m.missselfridge.com/mt/www....ents=Colour{1}~[nude|white]&noOfRefinements=2

https://m.missselfridge.com/mt/www....ents=Colour{1}~[nude|white]&noOfRefinements=2

https://m.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_008010855085_-1

Weird, some of the links don't work....edited so they should do now

This is my fav.. https://m.topshop.com/mt/www.topsho...yId=203984&pageSize=200&refinements=category~[209719|208523]


----------



## katherinegrey

I bought a lovely white maxi dress from tk maxx, so it might be worth a look there, it was very floaty too so I wore it throughout the summer when I was pregnant, I paid a grand total of £16 for it :haha: I was worried every time I wore it looked too much like a wedding dress :haha:


----------



## aly888

That Topshop maxi is gorgeous!!!


----------



## foquita

jo you are so much better at searching than i am :laugh2: i have seen a couple of them, the river island one is the one i originally liked but didn't like on but the rest i hadn't seen :haha: 

i didn't think to try TK maxx either! :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

I couldn't sleep the other night so got addicted to searching for maxi dresses for you :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Monsoon has some nice dresses
https://uk.monsoon.co.uk/uk/wedding-boutique/wedding-dresses?pageSize=12&page=1&showAll=


----------



## foquita

thought I would do a quick update with just over two months to go :) 

I got my dress, it's just a maxi dress but I love it! it actually looks quite bridal and it was only £48 :haha: I think there is plenty of room in it for a bump! 

we're not having a party when we get home, which I'm now quite sad about even though I was getting cold feet about that part :haha: we might do something in april instead for my OH's 30th and to celebrate the new arrival and our marriage. just have to wait and see what happens though. 

we decided not to get a professional photographer because it's just the two of us and we both hate getting our photos taken. I was spending way too much time worrying about the photographer part then I had an epiphany last week and realised we don't actually need to have one :lol: I'm so excited now I've struck that off my list and out of my worries, I think it's going to be much more relaxing and we bought a new camera as a treat for sacrificing the photographer. 

not sure what else, I'm going to have to learn how to do my hair! I know what I want it like but haven't tried it yet, I'm lazy :haha: 

my main worry now is how fat I'm going to be, fingers crossed the rest of me is still skinny and I just have a bump :haha:


----------



## katherinegrey

I stayed fairly slim just with a bump, apart from the final month when I started to put it on around my face, but then I was eating everything in sight with third tri hunger :haha: 

So glad you got your dress! Do you have a picture??


----------



## foquita

I've got crazy hunger already, that's what I'm worried about! hopefully I can be like you though and not get actually fat til later :haha: 

I just checked and it's not on the website anymore, the pic on the website didn't do it any justice anyway. it's from red herring and is just kinda white/cream (not sure which) with details on it! feel so cheap getting a £48 wedding dress :rofl: but it's not a proper wedding so I would look a bit daft in a real dress!


----------



## amytrisha

:wave: Stalking!

I love the fact your having such a private wedding, that is literally my dream!
Your venue is to die for, how beautiful is that place? Wow! :cloud9:

Everything sounds like its going great, look forward to seeing you get closer to the big day  good luck!


----------



## foquita

aw thanks for stalking amy! :kiss: i am having some mild doubts about it being so private now, i'm worried i might regret not having a hen night or a big party or anything :wacko: i think i would be a bit freaked out by a big wedding but now i'm thinking maybe we should have done that instead though it would take years for us to save up. i do really want to be married before the baby comes though so i'm glad we're doing it, and i think it'll be romantic but still, the grass is always greener :haha: 

are you getting married?


----------



## foquita

i got a handmade vintage style garter made and it arrived in the post this morning, it's absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: 

hope we get a free bottle of champagne from the place we're staying and there's room in one of our rucksacks for it :haha: last night we went to get food shopping and i had to carry my small, normal sized rucksack back with some shopping in it and it was sore! my bump hurt. i'm thinking i might actually be insane to be going backpacking around malaysia at 23-26 weeks pregnant :wacko:


----------



## amytrisha

I'd love to get married! We just can't really afford it ATM and I think some of OHs family would take offence to not being invited :dohh: just for the drama! 

Why not, in a couple of years, renew your vows with everybody around - your LO can be a part of it then too! 

Would love to see a picture of your garter! Btw I think your crazy going back packing pregnant.. Rather you than me :haha:


----------



## foquita

i definitely wouldn't have planned to do it while pregnant, i really didn't think i would ever get pregnant without IVF so was quite confident that i would NOT be pregnant for going on holiday :haha: the thought never even crossed my mind actually, that's probably what got me pregnant :laugh2: my OH is going to put all the heavy stuff in his backpack and i'll just carry light things, and we've planned where we're going to go a bit more than we had originally intended to so it should be ok i think! :)

the garter is on this page - https://trulyido.weebly.com/garters.html and it's the beaded triple lace garter with vintage style pearly brooch. i'm in work so can't take a picture of my own :haha: 

that's a good idea, i might do it for our one year anniversary :haha: yeah weddings seem to inspire loads of family dramas!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OOOoooo that's pretty. Good choice xx


----------



## foquita

thanks km :) it's even nicer in real life! i don't dare to try it on again now in case my thighs are too fat for it already :rofl: 

this time in three weeks i'll be married :shock: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## amytrisha

Not long at all :cloud9: I hope your big day is perfect! X


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh my gosh, that's really flown in. You must be so excited x


----------



## xemmax

Wow that has gone so quickly! Do you have anything left to do? So exciting :)


----------



## Mummy May

Are you excited? Xx


----------



## foquita

I'm really excited but feeling anxious as well :wacko: I don't have a clue what to do with my hair and I'm worried about looking fat instead of pregnant in my dress :( I'm so glad we're not getting proper pictures done but worried I'll regret it. 

we both still have to get haircuts and we have to get some sort of shoes for my OH to wear but think that's it :) 

I just want to be on holiday by teleportation right now so I can stop going over everything that might go wrong in my head :haha: to be fair though a lot of my worries are holiday/pregnancy/leaving my cat for 3 weeks cry:) related and not wedding related. 

I can't imagine how stressed you all must be with organising a real wedding! I'm having the smallest wedding ever and still have worries :haha:


----------



## foquita

I forgot to write that my in laws threw me a surprise hen/stag night on sunday. I thought I was going round for a dinner just with MIL, FIL and BILs and I walked into the living room and the whole extended in law family + my stepdad, sister and her boyfriend shouted surprise and threw confetti in my face :haha: the living room was all decorated beach like and we had malaysian food and my MIL had even googled malaysian wedding traditions :) it was a really nice thing to do because I've not really been able to plan anything to celebrate because my mum isn't well, I don't want to plan something that she won't be able to come to :( she was too ill to make it on sunday but it was fun anyway :cloud9: it makes me want to cry when I think about it to be honest because I love them so much and feel so lucky to have them that it makes me a bit emotional :cry: fucking hormones :rofl:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Awwwe that sounds so lovely. Sorry about your mum being ill, hope she's okay. xx


----------



## Mummy May

Sounds fantastic! Xx


----------



## xemmax

Awww that surprise party sounds amazing! So sweet of them all. Just to let you know - you are having a "real wedding" too you know :haha: so you're bound to be stressed. What made you decide not to have professional photos? 

It's so exciting how close it is! Hope your mum is ok too x


----------



## foquita

kmbabycrazy said:


> Awwwe that sounds so lovely. Sorry about your mum being ill, hope she's okay. xx




Mummy May said:


> Sounds fantastic! Xx

thanks :) 



xemmax said:


> Awww that surprise party sounds amazing! So sweet of them all. Just to let you know - you are having a "real wedding" too you know :haha: so you're bound to be stressed. What made you decide not to have professional photos?
> 
> It's so exciting how close it is! Hope your mum is ok too x

i know but it must be so stressful having to think about other people on top of yourself! :lol: 

the photos were making me dread getting married :wacko: we both hate getting our photos taken and we were going to get an album of 50 photos and i kept imagining 50 photos of me looking sweaty and both of us grimacing and not looking natural at all :rofl: at least now if my hair looks shit and i look a mess i can have as little photographic evidence as i want and i don't have to pay for the privilege. 

i will probably regret it though :haha: 

today i feel SO excited but i just want to BE married and skip the getting married bit :lol: so excited about going on holiday and being off work for 4 and a half weeks :coolio:


----------



## foquita

i'm worried about silly things like people looking at me - wtf is wrong with me? :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

I hate people staring at me lol! God knows why we're having a church wedding! Xx


----------

